# John



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome

take some lessons. If you find and can do some multi-week group lessons in the morning and then practice in the afternoon.

First learn how to fall and wear a helmet....search the threads

second, learn about boots and getting them snug

and find the creepy basement vid


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

tammy567 said:


> Which is the reasonable and best ski learning for new beginners kids of age 7 and 9 and adult 30+ ? in poconos


Do you maybe mean "snowboard" learning because you have happened upon a snowboarding forum? Regardless, the answer is *lessons*. Hopefully someone who knows the Poconos will see this and be able to give you a suggestion on the best areas. I see Blue Mountain mentioned quite a bit so that could be a good option.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*for best results: lake + summer + boat*



tammy567 said:


> Which is the reasonable and best *ski* learning for new beginners kids of age 7 and 9 and adult 30+ ? in poconos


this is considered abusive in some corners of the internet :embarrased1:


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes lessons.

That said, IMO Camelback has the best beginner terrain in the Poconos (read least steep greens). Go mid week if possible, this goes for any hill in the Poconos. Much easier to learn imo when there aren't people everywhere.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

also.....

JOHN? 

hello?

ok.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> also.....
> 
> JOHN?
> 
> ...


I think John is the guy in the creepy basement video.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> I think John is the guy in the creepy basement video.


No, that's Tim.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Deacon said:


> No, that's Tim.


Lol, I was just joking. Is that really Tim?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> Lol, I was just joking. Is that really Tim?


Maybe.

If you read his hippie blog you'd know. :nerd:


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> and find the creepy basement vid


Is that thing stickied somewhere?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MisterNarwhal said:


> Is that thing stickied somewhere?


kinda not quite stickied

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...29841-creepy-basement-vid-needs-stickied.html


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> kinda not quite stickied
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...29841-creepy-basement-vid-needs-stickied.html


It can get stickie real quick if you are into older asian dudes. >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought I had hit my Backpage bookmark after seeing this title.


----------

